# 1937(??) Columbia Cruiser



## mokenn01 (Jun 9, 2009)

Been trying to locate some more info on this bike I picked up some weeks back. Recently found the serial number listings on Oldroads.com. According to them this old cruiser is from 1937. Thing is, it doesn't look like 1937 to me (no skip tooth chain for one) and closest matches to pics online I can make place it more around 1950.
Is the oldroads listing accurate? anybody have any corroborating (or other) info about this ride?
[ed: serial number B85873]
Thanks much
Mark

http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/mokenn01/DSC_5784.jpg
http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/mokenn01/DSC_5785.jpg
http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/mokenn01/DSC_5786.jpg


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 9, 2009)

You are right; Westfield did not begin producing that frame until 1948. I have had good luck using the Columbia serial number chart published at Old Roads for prewar bikes but I have had less occasion to use it for postwar models. Interestingly the chart jumps from ?A? to ?C? in 1955-56 so that may be where your bike belongs as it would fit the general age of the bike.


----------



## Parker (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah someone had a mid fifties five star that was  BXXXXXX, so there's a gap between A and C for some reason.


----------

